
Google, CIA Invest in 'Future' of Web Monitoring - ab9
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/07/exclusive-google-cia/
======
noelchurchill
Google and CIA collaborating? We're screwed.

If you're concerned about online privacy you should check out this service
from the makers of the priate bay: <https://www.ipredator.se/?lang=en>

